# Pronounciation Of Trub And Other Brew Words



## matti (13/10/09)

The Americans pronounce "trub" as 'troob'.

How do you say it?


----------



## Flash_DG (13/10/09)

only new at brewing but I guess with out hearing someone else say it I'd say Trub as in tub


----------



## O'Henry (13/10/09)

I concour. Trub as in 'tub'.


----------



## lefty2446 (13/10/09)

matti said:


> The Americans pronounce "trub" as 'troob'.
> 
> How do you say it?



'tr-Ub'

Not my fault their Americans :huh: 

:icon_cheers: 

Adrian


----------



## chucke (13/10/09)

matti said:


> The Americans pronounce "trub" as 'troob'.
> 
> How do you say it?






Not all of us.  I say it like pub or tub.


Trub is from a German word, so pronouncing "u" as oo is proper. Having said that, to be proper, the "r" would need to be rolled and the final "b" would be more like "p".


----------



## Zwickel (13/10/09)

matti said:


> The Americans pronounce "trub" as 'troob'.
> 
> How do you say it?


same here in old Germany, truub


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/10/09)

And wort is pronounced wert, Townsville! So many times I have cringed listening to your pod cast.
:lol: 
GB


----------



## matti (13/10/09)

I though I'd get someone to explain why so  

Ok next one lol

Why do so many brewers call finings "finnings"?
or another 

Lager "Larger"?

Does that mean bigger is bager for those.....

ps. Sorry night shift gets slow at times.


----------



## Zwickel (13/10/09)

....and lautering comes from the german word "lutern", pronounced loitern..... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

I pronounce "wort" as "wart", and "wrt" as "wert". If you're going to be anal about the pronunciation, at least type then correctly, that's were all the misunderstandings come from.


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

Foogles or Fuggles as in Jug?

Wouldn't wort be vert?

Edited for additions


----------



## Pollux (13/10/09)

Wort as wert

Turb like the first have of trouble.

Fuggles like jug.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Adamt said:


> If you're going to be anal about the pronunciation, at least type *then* correctly, that's were all the misunderstandings come from.



Sorry, but it had to be done.


----------



## Pennywise (13/10/09)

I say everything with an "Occa" accent, so trub is trub, fuggles is fewgels, wort is wort, and most of the things I say end with "maaate". I know how to say them in the "correct way", but I'm an Aussie, so I have an Aussie accent. SWMBO hate's the way I pronounce things, but that just eggs me on


----------



## townsville (13/10/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And wort is pronounced wert, Townsville! So many times I have cringed listening to your pod cast.
> :lol:
> GB




NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are not living in Germany, we are living in Aus. So I say the word as it is spelt. Funny thing is we do it with all european words, so we should with these.

Say it as it is spelt

Craftbrewer


wort is said like sort, thats how its spelt, trub is said like rude, and so on. If I lived in Germany well I would say it different.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Why are you using the US spelling for "spelled" if localisation is so important to you?


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

Boagsy said:


> Wouldn't wort be vert?
> 
> Edited for additions




Yes as Zwickel will testify.

But here's a tough one, how do you pronounce Rauch for "smoke" (german). I love listening to the various pronounciations. 

Zwickel how do you explain in words the beginning sound of the word Rauch? We say it as a Rauk but in German the word begins with that gutteral "R" 

One of my German friends pronounces the german word for Yeast as "Heyfa" not Hefa as we say it.

I often take a bottle of my Hefeweizen to some Bavarian folk who pronounce it "oicebeer" almost beginning with "O" rather that "W" or the typical German pronounciation "V"

Another I like is the pronunciation of Schwarzbier, a Schwarz (Black) Beer pronounced Sh-vartz, among the funniest pronounciations I've heard is Swashbeer :lol: 

But I guess in the long run who cares really so long as we know what we mean. Lots of our English words are derivatives of French and German words which we no longer pronounce in the original vernacular. Some of these loanwords are Kindergarden and even the loan part of the explanation Loanword comes from the German Lehnwort.

Cheers,

Screwy



Screwy


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

I agree, a Volkswagon is a Veedub.


----------



## HoppingMad (13/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> I often take a bottle of my Hefeweizen to some Bavarian folk who pronounce it "oicebeer" almost beginning with "O" rather that "W" or the typical German pronounciation "V"
> 
> Screwy



Zwickel will probably be able to confirm this but in German pronounciation there are many ways to skin a cat. Those in the south have subtle differences to those in the north, east and west. Even some words are substituted. You will find that w, s and z amongst other letters can be varied depending on the local dialect. Someone in Berlin sounds totally different to someone in Munich, so even the word 'Weisse' could be said a bunch of different ways.

A mate of mine who is from the Rhineland once was sitting in a mess-tent during his National Service. There were people eating beside him who came from all over Germany. He couldn't understand what the heck they were all saying as they all tried to talk in their various dialects at each other. In frustration he bashed his fist on the the table in frustration and yelled, "For god's sake would somebody please speak GERMAN!?" 

The long and short of it is, over there, your pronounciation often depends entirely on where you sit!  

Hopper.


----------



## neonmeate (13/10/09)

personally i just want to see an end to people using "Belgium" as an adjective (or even weirder: "Bohemium"!?!?!)


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

bum said:


> Sorry, but it had to be done.



Gah, it was early, on my phone keyboard, pfft.

--

Guess the error... "While I can understand people spelling it this way due to how it sounds, however it gives the illusion that the word is an adjective rather than a noun and throws out the whole meaning of the sentence."


----------



## svyturys (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are not living in Germany, we are living in Aus. So I say the word as it is spelt. Funny thing is we do it with all european words, so we should with these.
> 
> Say it as it is spelt
> 
> ...



Does this mean that we pronounce "word" as "ward" not "werd".


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Incidentally the e on the end of rude if what softens the prior vowel and consonant sound in rude so your reasoning for pronouncing trub the same way is false (further cementing your error is the fact that the t before the r also hardens the following vowel sound).

All according to Australian dialectical pronunciation, of course. Let's not get all dogmatic about it.


----------



## RetsamHsam (13/10/09)

Adamt said:


> I pronounce "wort" as "wart", and "wrt" as "wert". If you're going to be anal about the pronunciation, at least type then correctly, that's *were* all the misunderstandings come from.






bum said:


> Sorry, but it had to be done.



You missed one..


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are not living in Germany, we are living in Aus. So I say the word as it is spelt. Funny thing is we do it with all european words, so we should with these.
> 
> Say it as it is spelt
> 
> ...




Graham, you can go on through your life pronouncing wort like it's a hideous skin protrusion if you're happy with that. Personally I think that wort deserves a little more respect, especially from devoted brewers.

And by the way, *wort* is an English *word*, not a German *word*. We are living in an English-speaking part of the *world*, for what it's *worth*.

Maybe I'm just a pedantic *worm*. I'll just go back to *work* before things get *worse*.



BTW, as for brewing words that really do come from German, I tend to pronounce them as per the German pronunciation, but I speak German so it's pretty straight forward for me. For most English speakers I think you can pronounce them whatever way you like as long as you are understood.


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

According to my sources the word wort is pronounced wert and comes from the Old English word _wyrt ._


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

Boagsy said:


> According to my sources the word wort is pronounced wert and comes from the Old English word _wyrt ._




10/10 and a koala stamp.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> You missed one..



So I did. Apparently it is ok to just blame the time of day so I'm going with the AM defence too.


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/09)

Hi, my name's Andy.

What?

Andy.

Sorry?

oh, err, EEEEEEEEEEEEEndi.

Ohhh! Sorry Maaaaaaaaaaaaaayte, Andy...

Fuckers.


----------



## Kevman (13/10/09)

What about krausen. I tend to pronounce it as kr-ow-sin with the ow sound as in how.

I just haven't heard the correct pronunciation to figure out if it should be the way I say it or kr-or-sen


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> Say it as it is spelt
> Craftbrewer
> 
> wort is said like sort, thats how its spelt, trub is said like rude, and so on. If I lived in Germany well I would say it different.



Why can't wort be pronounced like worth? Why does it have to be sort?

You may not like this: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/wort

The funny thign is its noted as (wrt, wrt) = old English, = new english ?


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> Fuckers.



Now depending on where you come from that would be pronounced Fookers or Fukez


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/09)

neonmeate said:


> personally i just want to see an end to people using "Belgium" as an adjective (or even weirder: "Bohemium"!?!?!)



Hey NM you are obviously not a "larger" drinker.  

Warren -


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

Kevman said:


> What about krausen. I tend to pronounce it as kr-ow-sin with the ow sound as in how.
> 
> I just haven't heard the correct pronunciation to figure out if it should be the way I say it or kr-or-sen




In German you pronounce it like 'kroyzen'. But as I said previously I don't think it's a requirement that everybody knows how to pronounce words from foreign languages. 'Krowzen' or something like that is just fine in my books.


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/09)

Kevman said:


> What about krausen. I tend to pronounce it as kr-ow-sin with the ow sound as in how.
> 
> I just haven't heard the correct pronunciation to figure out if it should be the way I say it or kr-or-sen



Maaaayte, that's purfect. Why tune in to American puud caaaasts to learn how to butcher an otherwise byuuutifull language.

I quite like the Aussie tayke on things...

...now is it Chuck or Chook?


----------



## tipsy (13/10/09)

Is Saaz pronounced sas or sars?
I've heard both


----------



## Sammus (13/10/09)

is it amarillo or 'amareeyo' (think tortilla / torteeya)

If we go around pronouncing words as theyre said in the language they originally came from, we'd all be speak some sick hybrid of latin and ancient greek. I used to pick on people for pronouncing stuff wrong all the time, but I've come to realise that unless you're speaking in the foreign language the word came from, its ok to pronounce it differently. Unless it's the name of a person or a place or something (proper noun?), then you should abide by their language rules.

i say pretty much everything occa except I force myself to say 'wert'.

in an effort to show my pronunciation through rhyme: rub a dub trub, housin' the krausen, saaz on mars, (gettin sick of rhymes) torteeya and amarillo don't rhyme, even that middle bit that you wouldnt even call rhyming if it sounded the same, you know what im sayin (I think it's called assonance or consonance or something)


----------



## Ragmans Coat (13/10/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey NM you are obviously not a "larger" drinker.
> 
> Warren -




Hey warrenlw63 not everybody has the benefit of a good education (long story) why be so hung upon others spelling. Isn't making good beer important


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

tipsy said:


> Is Saaz pronounced sas or sars?
> I've heard both




That's a complicated one. It's the German name of a town that is now in the Czech Republic. The German pronunciation is like 'Zaahts'. The town is now known as Zatec, pronounced 'Zhatets'. (zh as in azure...thanks to Peter the Czech for the pronunciation info.)

Most English speakers say something like 'Saahz'.


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

As I said before (rather cryptically), misspelling words isn't a problem unless the typo represents another word that has a completely different meaning.


----------



## boingk (13/10/09)

> Isn't making good beer important


And thats where is ends for me. 

HTFU, RDWHAHB, etc.

- boingk

(said like the noise pigs apparently make, but with a short b sound in front of it)


----------



## jonocarroll (13/10/09)

I'm taught p-l-o-u-g-h
Shall be pronounc "plow."
"Zat's easy w'en you know," I say,
"Mon Anglais, I'll get through!"

My teacher say zat in zat case,
O-u-g-h is "oo."
And zen I laugh and say to him,
"Zees Anglais make me cough."

He say, "Not 'coo,' but in zat word,
O-u-g-h is 'off.'"
Oh, Sacre bleu! Such varied sounds
Of words makes me hiccough!

He say, "Again mon frien' ees wrong;
O-u-g-h is 'up'
In hiccough." Zen I cry, "No more,
You make my t'roat feel rough."

"Non, non!" he cry, "you are not right;
O-u-g-h is 'uff.'"
I say, "I try to spik your words,
I cannot spik zem though."

"In time you'll learn, but now you're wrong!
O-u-g-h is 'owe.'"
"I'll try no more, I s'all go mad,
I'll drown me in ze lough!"

"But ere you drown yourself," said he,
"O-u-g-h is 'ock.'"
He taught no more, I held him fast,
And killed him wiz a rough!

Charles Battell Loomis


----------



## Effect (13/10/09)

Boagsy said:


> I agree, a Volkswagon is a Veedub.




or a fau vee...


----------



## Effect (13/10/09)

Geoffi said:


> BTW, as for brewing words that really do come from German, I tend to pronounce them as per the German pronunciation, but I speak German so it's pretty straight forward for me. For most English speakers I think you can pronounce them whatever way you like as long as you are understood.



I feel the same way...

As a fluent german speaker I cringe everytime someone pronounces alt, hefeweizen, schwarzbier and reinheitsgebot...but hey, we say it how we see it. So if you are understood it doesn't really matter, and if I were to correct people on how to say the words, I don't think they would bother any way...but for those that argue that we live in an english speaking country and should pronounce it like it was an english word...well thats a little bit silly imo.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## neonmeate (13/10/09)

Ragmans Coat said:


> Hey warrenlw63 not everybody has the benefit of a good education (long story) why be so hung upon others spelling. Isn't making good beer important



i certainly didn't learn about lager at school (although i learnt a bit about it at uni!) - the internet should be all the education you need to spell brewing vocab.

isn't this forum for educating us about beer as well as how to make it? i think spelling is important - it's part of respecting all the different traditions and cultures that beer comes from. 

american and UK and european brewing websites don't have many spelling mistakes, but aussie websites are full of them. don't know why this is.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> Hi, my name's Andy.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



I concur. I was always Mike in the UK (after the second world war because there was such an American influence, Mike largely replaced Mick as the diminutive for Michael) On arrival in Australia people thought I was saying "Mark" as opposed to "Moyk" so I have been just plain "Michael" ever since which my pom rellies think is a bit wanky.

However it's easily done. I was taking a message over the phone at work from a fellow Geordie who announced himself as WEEEEN. Sorry, how do you spell that ? W-A-Y-N-E .... WEEEEEEN

Sorry me bonny lad ah didn't hear ye reet - gan canny noo..... :icon_cheers: 


Anyway gotta fly there's big troooble dooon at the foooogles mill


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

When I go to the US I am invariably (an inexplicably, IMO) constantly being called Behr-n (Ben). Just as confusing for me I must refer to my brother-in-law as Air-ron (Aaron) to be understood.


----------



## altone (13/10/09)

neonmeate said:


> i certainly didn't learn about lager at school (although i learnt a bit about it at uni!)



Only thing I learned about lager at uni was how to turn it into urine.



> isn't this forum for educating us about beer as well as how to make it?
> i think spelling is important - it's part of respecting all the different traditions and cultures that beer comes from.



I agree 100% - nothing wrong with knowing the correct pronunciation and spelling of words, and if it's beer related - here's as good a place as any to learn.
Having said that, the only beer related word I attempt to pronounce correctly rather than the way it looks is - wort.



> american and UK and european brewing websites don't have many spelling mistakes, but aussie websites are full of them. don't know why this is.



Because a) theres no spell checker here (is there?) and B) we're basically a lazy bunch :lol: 

Personally, so long as the message is understandable, I couldn't care less if somebody puts an r in lager
or uses threw instead of through on a message board.

The thing that really gives me the sh*ts is the amount of spelling errors on the TV.
In both news items and Channel guides - I see them all the time.

Doesn't someone get paid to make sure they get it right ?


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

Phillip said:


> I feel the same way...
> 
> As a fluent german speaker I cringe everytime someone pronounces alt, hefeweizen, schwarzbier and reinheitsgebot...




Mind you it can provide some good laughs. Listen to a certain beer podcast from a tropical region of this great land to hear a non-stop torrent of hilariously mispronounced words...most of them English.

(Although my favourite is their pronunciation of Schwarzbier as 'shwashbeer'.)


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

It's also important to point out other countries butcher foreign words too... Mainly to make them easier to say for speakers not used to creating the sounds in the foreign language. 

For example... "Australia"

In Japan, it is pronounced (and transliterated as) "oh-sto-rah-ri-a". In China (can't remember which Chinese, but it stuck in my mind), "ao-da-lia" or something similar.

Hell, we call Nihon "Nippon", or even "Japan"? Ignorance much? Just about every non-English-speaking country's name is butchered for us to make it easier to say and learn. 

Just to throw some more spanners in the works...


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Nippon was actually the country's name for a good while and is still sometimes referred to as such by its people. All valid points though, none the less.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Just as Germany is only _Germany_ in English, the correct name "Deutschland" is mirrored in the English term "Dutch" which refers nowadays to the Netherlands or should that be Holland - originally I believe Dutch was applied haphazardly to all North Germanic seafarers and traders, e.g. from the Hanseatic League. Even within German speaking countries pronunciation varies considerably. I learned some German sorry Deutsch at school from a Viennese teacher who taught us with an Austrian accent :lol: When I went to Germany I was surprised that they don't usually seem to use the palatised 'ch' sound not unlike the Scottish sound in "loch" but done at the front of the palette. I was saying "Ich bin" but in Northern and Central Germany it sounded more like "Ish bin".


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Reminds me of The Beatles famously singing "She loves fat. Yeah, yeah, yeah."


----------



## apd (13/10/09)

And just to be a complete pedant (about spelling, not pronunciation), in reference to the title of this thread:

It's pron*u*nciation, not pron*ou*nciation.

Andrew


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

apd said:


> And just to be a complete pedant (about spelling, not pronunciation), in reference to the title of this thread:
> 
> It's pron*u*nciation, not pron*ou*nciation.
> 
> Andrew



I agree that written English as seen on blogs and forums is definately beginning to loose it's accuracy.


----------



## Adamt (13/10/09)

:lol:


----------



## Fents (13/10/09)

Di-ace-a-tyl or Dia-cee-tyl


----------



## Tim (13/10/09)

I find that Lowenbrau and Paulaner get confused a lot. Most of my mates say things phonetically but after spending a fair whack of time in Germany with work I have come to respect that they are pronounced 'Loove-en-brau' and 'Pal-an-er' respectively


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Fents said:


> Di-ace-a-tyl or Dia-cee-tyl




+ 
+ E + 


Resisted temptation to use another picture for the ass. :icon_cheers:


----------



## daemon (13/10/09)

Love the picture based pronunciation BribeG, maybe it should become part of a wiki article 

As a non-german speaker I (like many others) pronounced many of the words (ie weizen) incorrectly to begin with. Unfortunately until you hear someone say it correctly, reading the word posted in forums like this you end up with an "Aussie" interpretation as per the spelling. For those that cringe at the way some words are pronounced, please just correct people like myself and I'll try to get it right the next time


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

How does everyone pronounce Weihenstephan?


----------



## warra48 (13/10/09)

Being a clogwog myself (that's a dutchman), I'm constantly bemused with the attempts of locals to pronounce "Grolsch".
Impossible to do, unless you can do a soft "g", as at the end of the scottish "loch". 
The "ch" at the end is silent, so the "sch" is pronounced as a simple "s".


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

ler-ven-broy
pow-lar-nair
vye-en-shtefarn

tdh
(another native speaking squarehead pedant)


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

Sammus said:


> If we go around pronouncing words as theyre said in the language they originally came from, we'd all be speak some sick hybrid of latin and ancient greek.
> 
> Well, I think we do!!! Chuck in German and Norman French and you have English (why isn't it written Inglish if that's how it's pronounced???)
> 
> ...


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

Clogwog, that's a beauty. I thought swamp german couldn't be topped.

tdh


----------



## geoffi (13/10/09)

tdh said:


> ler-ven-broy
> pow-lar-nair
> vye-en-shtefarn
> 
> ...




I'll add a few...

hof-broy
frahnt-sis-kahner (Had a party keg of the Franziskaner Hefe-Weissbier a couple of weekends ago...utterly awesome.)
sherfer-hoe-fer

I have to admit that I cringe a bit when I hear Lwenbru pronounced "Low'n brow". But it's a bit much to expect the average Aussie to know how to pronounce those umlaut letters. (And anyway, apart from a visit to the Lwenbru Keller or the local German Club, I couldn't imagine walking into a bar or bottlo in Australia and asking for a "ler-v'n-broy".)


----------



## Sammus (13/10/09)

tdh said:


> Sammus said:
> 
> 
> > If we go around pronouncing words as theyre said in the language they originally came from, we'd all be speak some sick hybrid of latin and ancient greek.
> ...



wtf, are you taking a dig mate? Of course I know English has evolved from these languages, that's the whole point of my post. I'm yet to hear anyone (except one particularly scholarly friend of mine) use strings of latin in every day speech, and she only does it to me because I make her try and say stuff in latin because it sounds cool. I reckon it's a pretty safe bet that you, yes you, up there on your high horse with all your linguistic scholarly achievements, wouldn't understand anything if someone started mouthing off at you in latin or ancient greek.

p.s. I love it when someone attacks you to try and start a debate, signs it off with something condescending like you just have, and end up making a dick of themselves because they didn't even understand what they were so avidly rebutting in the first place.


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

(And anyway, apart from a visit to the Lwenbru Keller or the local German Club, I couldn't imagine walking into a bar or bottlo in Australia and asking for a "ler-v'n-broy".) 

Why not? Start a trend. Do you ask for a pizza or a peetsa?

tdh


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

New cassel broon eeeel


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

Sammus, what an angry little knob you are!
No, I'm not having a dig mate. But you blew your top anyway.
All meant light heartedly, but that's emailing for ya.

tdh


----------



## Sammus (13/10/09)

hahaha :lol: and I was just about to add to the bottom: "and if you weren't having a dig and I misinterpreted your post, ignore all the no-so-subtle insults above" 

alls good (on this end anyway). interwebs is always fun :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Adamt said:


> that's *were* all the misunderstandings come from.



I know bum got one but it was too funny not to point out.

Personally I say wert and trub although I've heard it pronounced troob. I don't particularly care how anyone pronounces it. If I find out a word (any word) has an origin and there's a pronunciation I try and follow it without going to the nth degree (for example someone I worked with recently made a point of pronouncing provenance as proveNONCE which just made him sound both like a pretentious dick and a nonce).

@craftbrewer: there is a point to pronouncing things how they sound rather than how they are spelt. If you insisted on spelling things the way they were spelt on all ocassions would you then say PPPPPP sai kol ogee or lam BBB or even edinburGGG? I went to Edinburgh and had a good lamb pie with a psychologist who told me about his wart.

That said I'd be more interested on the material on your radio show than how you pronounced 'lautering'.


----------



## DKS (13/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> Hi, my name's Andy.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...




Ah ahaha ah!! What about fark. 
This should be in the jokes thread.


----------



## beers (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we are not living in Germany, we are living in Aus. So I say the word as it is spelt.



Nice logic. Bet you're glad your mum didn't spell your name 'Graeme'.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

I asked about a "lombic" in a bottle shop once and felt like a proper tool.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

beers said:


> Nice logic. Bet you're glad your mum didn't spell your name 'Graeme'.


I once worked in a grocery wholesale warehouse "Anyone put in an order this week for the cham pig nongs in butter sauce?" :lol:


----------



## beers (13/10/09)

bum said:


> I asked about a "lombic" in a bottle shop once and felt like a proper tool.



Well that just threw a spanner in the works didn't it


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> Hi, my name's Andy.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...



Would work better if you told the truth though.

You keep telling everyone your name is UNDY.

As in 'ow's it gooin ma name's undi can a mash sum tea for yer?

Proper.

OT: I have a friend whose mother was French/Algerian and whose father was German. When they were considering his name they almost decided on Ian [pronounced Yan in France] until one of their Australian friends pointed out that he would be called eeeeeAN for the remainder of his life in this country.

His name is Pierre.


----------



## beers (13/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I once worked in a grocery wholesale warehouse "Anyone put in an order this week for the cham pig nongs in butter sauce?" :lol:



oh.. how gour-met :lol:


----------



## townsville (13/10/09)

As I am one who really butchers the English Language I shouldn't talk, BUT will.

The one reason English is the universial World Language is its constsnt flexibility to changing times, attitudes and situations. Few languages have this real flexibility. The meaning, how we say them, in what context is an amazement. What makes the language a rock solid staple is also its ability to abosrb foreign words, change how they are said to fit the universial "e" sounds of english, thus making them english words.


Any person that says "this is how the word is meant to be said" will lose the argument over time, regardless how right they are. Words will be taken from sources, changed to fit a more english sound, and like all words in the english language, changed again to fit changing times.

So while I may respect the true meaning and way the word is susposed to be said, I dont fight history, I just go along with it and englishise the word. 

Makes life sooooo much easier

Craftbrewer


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> I just go along with it and englishise the word.



Did you just try to Anglicise Anglicise?

Wow.


----------



## beers (13/10/09)

Strayanise


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

townsville said:


> As I am one who really butchers the English Language I shouldn't talk, BUT will.
> 
> The one reason English is the universial World Language is its constsnt flexibility to changing times, attitudes and situations. Few languages have this real flexibility. The meaning, how we say them, in what context is an amazement. What makes the language a rock solid staple is also its ability to abosrb foreign words, change how they are said to fit the universial "e" sounds of english, thus making them english words.
> 
> ...



Sure but there's a big range between ignorant twit and pretentious twat. Making an effort to pronounce a word the basic way you know it is pronounced is not hard even if you get it wrong or don't go the whole hog. There's compromise. You don't have to suddenly pretend your name begins with umlaut in order to say wert or vert.

Language does evolve and change and anal gramar nazis will always be as painful as my mother. There's a middle ground though. It's actually quite comfy.


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

And not to miss 

Vest-flay-teren
You-ni-brow
Kroy-zen
Ger-za


Some examples Pronunciations in English, Flemish and French 

Screwy

This is a funny thread :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

One of the best things they have shown on TV in recent times is the series "The Adventure of English" which starts off with Anglo Saxon and follows through to modern times and the rise of English as the World Language. I bought it on DVD, it's the sort of series you can watch over and over again.


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Only if you're 60 and can't rub one out because the rellies are using your computer.


----------



## beers (13/10/09)

manticle said:


> ...can't rub one out because the rellies are using your computer.



why would that stop you? :unsure:


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Excuse me Martha, can you get off the computer and help your mother in the kitchen? I need to check if there have been any updates on youporn in the last 5 minutes and my mobile screen is too small. Also while you're up would you mind bringing me a towel or a face washer?


----------



## Mattese (13/10/09)

Sorry, but whats wrong with putting in a little bit of effort and trying to find out how a word is supposed to be pronounced? It shits me (all prounounced correctly) when somebody Australianizes (sorry, unsure of that spelling) something and justifies it by saying they are Australian. Apparently we have some of the best pronunciation of the Queen's English in the world, so to be "okker" is no excuse. 

Just make an effort ya lazy pricks, its not that hard!!!


----------



## jonocarroll (13/10/09)

I'm just going to park this here. I know of at least one brewer who will appreciate the context. For a better view, see the site.


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

So what were the Old English people thinking when they called it a wyrt?
Was it the way that they pronounced the Egyptian or other prehistsory word for wert or did they just say stuff that we'll call it a wyrt?

Maybe it went somethin like,
Thou wouldst drinketh if it wyrt fermented.


----------



## Andyd (13/10/09)

As was explained to me, the w in weizen etc is closer to a v. The best way to describe the sound I've come across is this: try making a "v" sound without letting your teeth touching your lip... that would explain what someone heard as "oicebeer"...

Andy


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm just going to park this here. I know of at least one brewer who will appreciate the context.



Those dinosaurs are almost as irritating as foamy the squirrel. The only one of those net toons I seem to enjoy is cyanide and happiness.


----------



## matti (13/10/09)

Awww me farkeeen kroist, 5 paiges in less then 24 'ours.
Hehehehe


----------



## tdh (13/10/09)

Wort has the same origins as the German word Wrze, the German word for wort.

tdh


----------



## Effect (13/10/09)

Andyd said:


> As was explained to me, the w in weizen etc is closer to a v. The best way to describe the sound I've come across is this: try making a "v" sound without letting your teeth touching your lip... that would explain what someone heard as "oicebeer"...
> 
> Andy



it's not only the w = v, its also the z = tz

weizen = veitzen


----------



## bowie in space (13/10/09)

I have the same problem with my dutch surname; BOUWMEESTER. In Holland they pronounce it Bow-(as in bow down)-meeshter. My Aussie Dad says Bow (as it bow-tie) meh-ster. In school I got Bow-myster, and Bow-meester (as in Mister Meester, you know the crazy lady from Happy Gilmore). 

Confused yet? ****, my wife didn't even take my name when we got married (i can't blame her). How can you take someones name when no-one knows how to say it.

I just prefer Bowie.

Cheers

Bowie :icon_cheers:


----------



## Scruffy (13/10/09)

manticle said:


> Those dinosaurs are almost as irritating as foamy the squirrel. The only one of those net toons I seem to enjoy is cyanide and happiness.



Dude...


----------



## Dazza_devil (13/10/09)

tdh said:


> Wort has the same origins as the German word Wrze, the German word for wort.
> 
> tdh


Probably something to do with the Harvest Full Moon or Wyrt Moon when the barley was harvested.


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Scruffy said:


> Dude... Dog Judo!!!




I meant still cartoons. Salad fingers, spoilsbury toast boy and a million other firth related things make me very happy as do many other animations.

Thanks for the link to something new though.


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

Andyd said:


> As was explained to me, the w in weizen etc is closer to a v. The best way to describe the sound I've come across is this: try making a "v" sound without letting your teeth touching your lip... that would explain what someone heard as "oicebeer"...
> 
> Andy




Sorry but no Andy, began with lips pursed as in , think it's a Southern or Barvarian thing.

Screwy


----------



## Sammus (13/10/09)

cyanide and happiness? I thought that was for 15 year old girls?  j/k mate, it always frustrated me a little, tho there are some crackers on there. What line of work are you in? I don't know anyone who doesn't like xkcd - but everyone I know works in maths/science/computers, and it's pretty specific to that area of interest.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm just going to park this here. I know of at least one brewer who will appreciate the context. For a better view, see the site.



Ahh yes, Dinosaur Comics. That comic reminded me of this one


----------



## Ester Trub (13/10/09)

wikipedia gives both pronunciations:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trub_%28brewing%29

however if you type "define trub" into google, and click on the top link, it'll give you mostly definitions that say it's pronounced 'troob'.

Personally I say tr-ub. It just sounds more sludge like to me.


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

And since you use it as your name the internet has taught us that you INVENTED the word and as such you OWN IT. It is pronounced "truh-b" now, guys.

Settled.


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

bum said:


> And since you use it as your name the internet has taught us that you INVENTED the word and as such you OWN IT. It is pronounced "truh-b" now, guys.
> 
> Settled.



Just in: InBev has copyrighted the word 'trub' for its latest beer for some reason, and now we all have to use the phrase "Yeastie Sludge"


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Man, I can't wait to get my dirty mitts on a nice, cold can of Trub.


----------



## Ester Trub (13/10/09)

bum said:


> And since you use it as your name the internet has taught us that you INVENTED the word and as such you OWN IT. It is pronounced "truh-b" now, guys.
> 
> Settled.



Yep, that's right.
A 'DMCA takedown notice' is on it's way get this thread deleted...


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

Oh, I just realised that could be taken as having a go at you. I wasn't.

I was most certainly having a go at someone else, though.


----------



## boingk (13/10/09)

Good read after a few beers, especially Manticles less than savoury interjection a page or two back 

Meanwhile, whats the deal with grist? Is it plain old Gr-ist? Something 'a little bit fancy'?

Yeah, poor attempt.

Night - boingk


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/10/09)

boingk said:


> Good read after a few beers, especially Manticles less than savoury interjection a page or two back
> 
> Meanwhile, whats the deal with grist? Is it plain old Gr-ist? Something 'a little bit fancy'?
> 
> ...



I'm struggling with the pronunciation of 'hop' and 'grain' myself


----------



## bum (13/10/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'm struggling with the pronunciation of 'hop' and 'grain' myself



I'm struggling with my own name at this point. Too many IPAs.


----------



## Ester Trub (14/10/09)

bum said:


> Oh, I just realised that could be taken as having a go at you. I wasn't.
> 
> I was most certainly having a go at someone else, though.



no, no , no, just joking. I never took offence.

AHB mods: there is no DMCA takedown notice on its way.....yet


----------



## warra48 (14/10/09)

bowie in space said:


> I have the same problem with my dutch surname; BOUWMEESTER. In Holland they pronounce it Bow-(as in bow down)-meeshter. My Aussie Dad says Bow (as it bow-tie) meh-ster. In school I got Bow-myster, and Bow-meester (as in Mister Meester, you know the crazy lady from Happy Gilmore).
> 
> Confused yet? ****, my wife didn't even take my name when we got married (i can't blame her). How can you take someones name when no-one knows how to say it.
> 
> ...



Another clogwog ! Great.
I'm dutch too, but my problem is I have a french surname. The many many permutations I've endured over the years with that one would fill a small fortune. Even harder is that the last letter of my name is . Try telling someone over the phone what that is, and try getting them to input it into their computers! No wonder I'm folically challenged.


----------



## manticle (14/10/09)

Sammus said:


> cyanide and happiness? I thought that was for 15 year old girls?  j/k mate, it always frustrated me a little, tho there are some crackers on there. What line of work are you in? I don't know anyone who doesn't like xkcd - but everyone I know works in maths/science/computers, and it's pretty specific to that area of interest.




Art handling and conservation.

I make a pretty 15 year old girl.


----------



## warra48 (14/10/09)

Can't do umlauts?

Try this:
Hold down the Alt key as you type 0228, then let go and you should have .
Alt 246 
Alt 0252 
Alt 0239


----------



## bum (14/10/09)

Motrhead.


----------



## geoffi (14/10/09)

warra48 said:


> Can't do umlauts?
> 
> Try this:
> Hold down the Alt key as you type 0228, then let go and you should have .
> ...




Yes, I know about those ones.

But I'm still trying to find the ASCII code for the n-umlaut...


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/10/09)

Any body got any thoughts on 'Carmel' (Caramel)????


----------



## geoffi (14/10/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> Any body got any thoughts on 'Carmel' (Caramel)????




I think Americans pronounce it that way because of their heavy arse, oops I mean r's.


----------



## apd (14/10/09)

Geoffi said:


> But I'm still trying to find the ASCII code for the n-umlaut...



You want an 'n' followed by the unicode character Combining Diaerisis (hex number x308):

n̈

Probably not showing in your browser though. Depends on fonts.

Horns up!

\m/


----------

